# files on zfs not showing up



## wazzupp (Apr 29, 2012)

So I have problem with zfs filesystem that doesn't show up files.

```
pool: storage
 state: ONLINE
 scan: none requested
config:

        NAME        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        storage     ONLINE       0     0     0
          raidz1-0  ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada0p2  ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada1p2  ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada2p2  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```

When I try to export and then import the storage pool then the files do show up. But not on fresh startup of the system. Exporting and then importing manually does seem to fix the problem. How do I fix it so I don't have to do it every time I restart the computer?


----------



## gkontos (Apr 29, 2012)

First of all try to see if an actual mount point exists:

[CMD=""]zfs get all storage[/CMD]

Here is an output example:


```
....
tank  mountpoint            /tank                  default
....
tank  canmount              [B]on[/B]                     default
....
```

Then as root, try mounting the pool:

[CMD=""]# zfs set mountpoint=/storage storage [/CMD]


----------



## usdmatt (Apr 29, 2012)

If you mean that none of the files are showing up then the obvious thing is to check that the ZFS file systems are mounted first by running

```
mount
```

If they aren't mounted on boot then I would first check that you have the following in /etc/rc.conf. This literally controls whether ZFS file systems are mounted on boot. Without it then won't be, even with the ZFS module loaded (unless you manually add them to /etc/fstab)


```
zfs_enable="YES"
```

As gkontos says its also worth checking the mountpoint and canmount properties but unless you've messed with these they should be correct.


----------



## wazzupp (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you usdmatt.


```
zfs_enable="YES"
```
This option did the trick.


----------

